# يا جماعه بلييييي



## ربع مهندس (25 أغسطس 2006)

*يا جماعه بلييييييييييييييييز مساعده*

أنا إسمي أحمد من مصر (من الزقازيق) أنا لسه مخلص إعدادي هندسه ... ومش عارف أتخصص في أي قسم الصراحه أنا بحب أقسام هندسه كلها .... مش عارف إزاي بس دي الحقيقه أنا بحب عماره وكهرباء ومدني وكل أقسام هندسه بس مش عارف ليه حاسس إني بحب الميكاترونكس أكتر بس عايز حبه تفاصيل عن المميزات والعيوب في القسم ده خصوصا إنه مش مطلوب قوي في سوق العمل ....... ويريت إخواني من مصر يساعدوني في الموضوع ده ضروري :81: علشان المفروض أحدد القسم إللي أنا هدخله خلال أيام .............وشكرا جزيلا ............


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يوفقك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم, حقيقة ألف مبروك على النجاح, وسأخبرك بقاعدة هامة لنجاح أي إنسان وهي " أنا بحب إيه علشان أبدع فيه", ميكاترونكس قسم أكثر من رائع فيجب على من يدخله أن يكون مهتم بالميكانيكا والكهرباء والتحكم, لأن الدراسة تحتاج إلى كثيراً من الجهد والوقت والدورات, وحقيقة المواقف التي واجهتها أثبتت أن مهندس الميكاترونكس هو مهندس لديه خلفية كبيرة جداً في كل المجالات الهندسية, كما أن مجال العمل متوفر ولكن الوعي لدى الناس بالقسم قليل, فقسم ميكاترونكس يؤهلك للإلتحاق بالعديد والعديد للعمل بالمجالات الهندسية المختلفة, فقسم ميكاترونكس ليس له مجال عمل منفصل وإنما يعطيك مجالات العمل التقليدية ولكن بخبرة وأداء في التنفيذ عالي جداً, كما أن هنالك الكثير من المهندسين وأصحاب المصانع أصبحوا يؤمنوا أن مهندس الميكاترونكس سيحل محل مهندس الميكانيكا, وذلك لأن مهندس الميكاترونكس هو مهندس تصميم نظم, والمقصود بالنظم هو الأجزاء الميكانيكة والكهربية وكيفية التحكم بها بأعلى كفاءة ممكنة, وذلك مهندس الميكاترونكس هو كل شئ الآن.
فتوكل على الله في دخول قسم ميكاترونكس, ولا تتردد في الإستفسار عن أي شئ عن هذا القسم الجميل.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## سيارة (26 أغسطس 2006)

اقول لك كما قال م. احمد عفيفي ، ان هندسة الميكاترونكس ذات مجال واسع و تهتم بانظمة التحكم و هي تعتبر من الهندسات الذكية التي تحتاج الى خيال و مقدرة على التفكير المبدع و هي اجمل فروع الهندسة.


----------

